# lambo vs gtr



## geedee (Feb 11, 2011)

lambo vs gtr


----------



## andyc (Jul 22, 2007)

Strange first post?


----------



## geedee (Feb 11, 2011)

*Lambo vs GT-R*

I am due to change my LP560-4 in March and after reading all the tests and data on the GT-R I am very impressed.
A couple of things do worry me though.Are the staggering acceleration figures just down to the launch control and low gearing but on say a B road would my Lambo walk all over it due to its lighter weight,mid engine and extra power.
Do you get what you pay for or is the GT-R really that good.
If money wasn't a problem which would you choose between the two?


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

On a 'B' road i think your Lambo might struggle with the GT-R.....

You can get 3.5 sec 60mph times without using the LC....its is that good!


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

geedee said:


> I am due to change my LP560-4 in March and after reading all the tests and data on the GT-R I am very impressed.
> A couple of things do worry me though.Are the staggering acceleration figures just down to the launch control and low gearing but on say a B road would my Lambo walk all over it due to its lighter weight,mid engine and extra power.
> Do you get what you pay for or is the GT-R really that good.
> If money wasn't a problem which would you choose between the two?


As a Marque, the Lamborghini is always gonna win over a Nissan & if they were the same price I'd take an LP560-4 over my GT-R & I'd be amazed if anyone thought differently, however it's the price difference that gives the win to the GT-R. I'd not be happy living with Lamborghini running costs given the much lower price of R8 services etc. but that's life I guess.

What I can tell you though is that the Lamborghini would struggle to match the GT-R until you were well over 150mph & by that time it likely too late to catch it up.

I've not yet launched mine using Launch Control, only regular bury the pedal launches but I data logged a 3.12sec 0-60 with a normal launch & the only mods so far are a custom tune & Milltek "Y" pipe, so the figures speak for themselves.

However if you'd like to swap then I'm up for it:runaway:


----------



## geedee (Feb 11, 2011)

Thanks for the replies.
How have you found the GT-R on reliability with the various stages of tune.


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

I've only had the Custom Tune on for a couple of days, but it's ****in awesome. The tune is well within the cars tolerance so no reason I'd need to worry. Got a Titan full zorst going on next week & at that point I know I'll be totally satisfied

With the tune it's actually nicer to drive under normal load as well as providing the extra performance


----------



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

Speaking personally I think the real difference is the technical achievement that the GTR is, this may not mean much to some people but to me that fact that a company can build a car of such technical brilliance that only requires 500bhp give or take to match and often beat cars such as the aforementioned lambo is the real appeal, it's a technical master piece unparalleled in my opinion. No offense to the lambo but it has done little to move the Supercar game on, also if your in that Money bracket already treat yourself to a GTR, you can drive it for a year and sell it and still be quids in on the depreciation you'll see on a lambo or pretty much anything else in that bracket.


----------



## geedee (Feb 11, 2011)

Has anyone run 600+ hp for say 20,000 miles without problems.
This is the tune I would run if I bought one.


----------



## madadd (Jan 30, 2004)

geedee said:


> I am due to change my LP560-4 in March and after reading all the tests and data on the GT-R I am very impressed.
> A couple of things do worry me though.Are the staggering acceleration figures just down to the launch control and low gearing but on say a B road would my Lambo walk all over it due to its lighter weight,mid engine and extra power.
> Do you get what you pay for or is the GT-R really that good.
> If money wasn't a problem which would you choose between the two?


I know it isnt quite the same car (but its very close relative), but I got a go in an 08 Gallardo recently down the runway at Bruntingthorpe. I had always put the Gallardo on somewhat of a Pedestal thinking that one day I would advance to one.

I was very underwhelmed! Disappointed even. (This was the car I have idolised for so long!!). My GTR felt more solid at speed, more 'glued down' to the road and more urgent. (I also got a slightly higher top speed on that day). I felt that the interior fit and finish of the Gallardo was significantly below that of my GT-R. (well, to be honest, I felt the interior quality of it was bloody awful!)

I didnt expect to come away thinking that. If they were priced the same, I would pick the GT-R. But you still cant shake the fact that one is a Lambo and one a Datsun.

All that said, the LP560-4 may be a considerably more refined product.

...Mad


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

madadd said:


> I know it isnt quite the same car (but its very close relative), but I got a go in an 08 Gallardo recently down the runway at Bruntingthorpe. I had always put the Gallardo on somewhat of a Pedestal thinking that one day I would advance to one.
> 
> I was very underwhelmed! Disappointed even. (This was the car I have idolised for so long!!). My GTR felt more solid at speed, more 'glued down' to the road and more urgent. (I also got a slightly higher top speed on that day). I felt that the interior fit and finish of the Gallardo was significantly below that of my GT-R. (well, to be honest, I felt the interior quality of it was bloody awful!)
> 
> ...


Was that at VMAX? Missed the last one but hoping to check out my Stage 2 at the next VMAX


----------



## madadd (Jan 30, 2004)

w8pmc said:


> Was that at VMAX? Missed the last one but hoping to check out my Stage 2 at the next VMAX


Yes Vmax. Probably see you there then as I need to see how fast I can go this time round (When you were there last week, mine was the DMG car at Rod's). 

...Mad


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

I was taken out in a gallardo a few years ago and thought it was superb! I always find it hard to be objective about a car I can't afford lol! Personally I think you would need to drive a GTR and then you'll know for sure 

I love my car to bits it's a fantastic piece of engineering, but it's got soul I can't explain it easily!


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

madadd said:


> Yes Vmax. Probably see you there then as I need to see how fast I can go this time round (When you were there last week, mine was the DMG car at Rod's).
> 
> ...Mad


Cool, I'm back there on the 28th having a GTC Titan cat-back system & Titan "Y" pipe fitted


----------



## mugearsuk (Mar 9, 2011)

I can definitely agree with most of the above. I recently took a lovely white Lambo Gallardo Spyder for the weekend (club rental) and actually missed my GT-R!

Fundamental difference... The Lambo attracts eyes from the girls whilst the R35 gets attention from the boys...


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

mugearsuk said:


> I can definitely agree with most of the above. I recently took a lovely white Lambo Gallardo Spyder for the weekend (club rental) and actually missed my GT-R!
> 
> Fundamental difference... The Lambo attracts eyes from the girls whilst the R35 gets attention from the boys...


True! women see my car and most love it..then I tell them what it is and the entusiasm drops.


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

I think the answer re comparing the performance of the Lambo vs the GTR lie's in this video

YouTube - Britain's best driver's car [Autocar]

If memory serves me right I think the Lambo and GTR are just after half way through the vid.

I believe it was an early GTR that had a limiter but it still manage to beat the lambo across the tight sections by quite some margin. It was only the fact that it was limited to 112 or there abouts that stopped it winning overall. VERY impressive stuff. Lambo does sound gorgeous though!!

Jimbo


----------



## kiders (Aug 6, 2004)

saucyboy said:


> I think the answer re comparing the performance of the Lambo vs the GTR lie's in this video
> 
> YouTube - Britain's best driver's car [Autocar]
> 
> ...



that was a good vid to wach :thumbsup:


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

geedee said:


> Has anyone run 600+ hp for say 20,000 miles without problems.
> This is the tune I would run if I bought one.


Mine has been at 600 or thereabouts for a year and a half and 10,000 miles and ZERO issues.

I've driven a couple of (early) Gallardos and was underwhelmed to be honest. Love the looks and the noise, but the handling was unpredictable with understeer on some corners and snap oversteer on others, and the acceleration was not in the same league as even a stock GT-R up to 130 at least. 

Great sense of occasion, but in every driving aspect, the GT-R is superior.
I am prepared to believe that an LP570-4 Superleggera is a far more thrilling drive though and would happily swap my GT-R for one of those!


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

I've owned both (stock R35 and Tubi'd '04 Gallardo).

The GTR is the faster car, more practical, better equipped and far more driveable to and beyond the limit. Far better on track.

However, the Lambo is a Lambo and that means that every drive is special and you'll get a respect you never will in a Nissan.

On most numeric levels the GTR just beats the Lambo, but on subjective and emotional terms the Lambo beats the GTR. The owner of the GTR forum has owned a Gallardo but never an R35 GTR, which is an interesting observation!

If you've owned one though you should try the other, they are both great cars, similar on paper, but very different propositions to own.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Guy said:


> The owner of the GTR forum has owned a Gallardo but never an R35 GTR, which is an interesting observation!


If you're going to get silly about it, after this weekend, Cem will have driven an R35 for longer than he did his Gallardo before he dumped it! 

There's a piece in this week's Autocar by Steve Sutcliffe on this very subject, comparing a second hand Gallardo with the 2011 GT-R.
He wimps out of writing a definitive conclusion, saying they were both great cars but for different reasons. However it wasn't hard to ascertain which he was more impressed by and he did categorically state the GT-R was in a completely different league when it came to any dynamic parameters.


----------



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

David.Yu said:


> If you're going to get silly about it, after this weekend, Cem will have driven an R35 for longer than he did his Gallardo before he dumped it!
> 
> There's a piece in this week's Autocar by Steve Sutcliffe on this very subject, comparing a second hand Gallardo with the 2011 GT-R.
> He wimps out of writing a definitive conclusion, saying they were both great cars but for different reasons. However it wasn't hard to ascertain which he was more impressed by and he did categorically state the GT-R was in a completely different league when it came to any dynamic parameters.


Should have put a spoiler alert on that one David! LOL
Saw the preview in last weeks mag was interested to read what the verdict would be, I guess the reason there are so many types of supercars out there is best shown by this thread, different strokes for different folks...be sticking with my beast though unparalleled in my humble opinion:thumbsup:


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

*04 Gallardo*

I had an 04 Gallardo from new for 6 months, it was in the garage for 4 months with electrical problems. :chairshot

I lost count of the number of times I left a pub on a Saturday afternoon, everyone watching, waiting to hear the V10 fire up, then nothing, silence. :bawling:

From what I understand, the 05's were much better :blahblah:


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

David.Yu said:


> He wimps out of writing a definitive conclusion, saying they were both great cars but for different reasons. .........and he did categorically state the GT-R was in a completely different league when it came to any dynamic parameters.


So that'd be EXACTLY what I said then David!


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

Seems to be alot of bad points about the gallardo, I'd like to give some love to them  I've driven mine all year round, ice, the monsoon last year, Drove to the track and abused it best part of the morning and afternoon and drove it back. I used it as a everyday for a week and half while my run around was off the road and it never missed a beat! 

Only one person had something almost bad to say when waiting for me to start her up after a fill up. 'Dude, I didnt think it was gonna start' because it does have a longer cranking time then hes diesel. 

A friends gallardo did have a funny road trip with me when after some donuts hes gallardo wouldnt go in reverse, was funny when he forgot and parked normally then we had to push it back while everyone in m25 services watched 

Ive not had a drive of a GTR yet so I cant compare


----------



## Aytacirfan (Mar 19, 2011)

Gtr is more practical


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

GTR RGT said:


> A friends gallardo did have a funny road trip with me when after some donuts hes gallardo wouldnt go in reverse, was funny when he forgot and parked normally then we had to push it back while everyone in m25 services watched


couldn't help but have a giggle at that, bloody cars


----------



## mugearsuk (Mar 9, 2011)

As if by complete fluke coincidence, I pulled up at the roundabout in Reading today alongside a 09 plate black Lambo Gallardo Spyder. A s****ey looking banker-type in his mid-life crisis (sorry, I mean mid 50's) and 28 year old Italian girlfriend (mistress) for company.
Now I'm not one of these show-off types, and I have absolute respect for the ability of Lambourgini's machine. But, naturally due to seeing this post just yesterday, I had to have a go!

We both pulled away casually, as if to invite the other to throw the first punch, as we cruised up the entrance to the A329m towards Bracknell. Suddenly, he was off. I had no intention of hanging around, so I raced after. 

Without intending to drag this novel out much longer, I predict it took me a good 4/5 seconds to catch the Lambo. However, at around 165mph, and on the entrance to a rather nasty sweeping left (which I could swear I never noticed in all 8 years of driving this motroway) he conceeded, moving aside with hazards flashing. I rolled past as we both dropped to a more comfortable 80 (for a moment nearly forgetting the local Shell garage was demanding 134.9 per litre this morning)!

I did thumble around for my iphone with the intention of adding a video link. Sadly I was shaking a little too much with the pressure and adrenalyne and couldn't work the damn thing!


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

mugearsuk said:


> However, at around 165mph, and on the entrance to a rather nasty sweeping left (which I could swear I never noticed in all 8 years of driving this motroway) he conceeded, moving aside with hazards flashing.


Probably as much a reflection on the relative size of your balls vs his than on either cars abilities though.

I had a funny incident on the same road a few years back in my de-badged Alpina B5. An Aston pulled onto my rear bumper clearly wanting to pass, little realising that despite looking like a 530d, it is a stock 198mph, 500bhp beast. He pulled alongside and past slightly, then I floored it and easily pulled back past with my young daughters (3 and 5 then) waving at him from their booster seats in the back.


----------



## mugearsuk (Mar 9, 2011)

Guy said:


> then I floored it and easily pulled back past with my young daughters (3 and 5 then) waving at him from their booster seats in the back.


I must admit I had a little chuckle when I pictured this!


----------



## Gatling (Jun 16, 2010)

Speed from the GTR is comparable, but as far as looks/noise etc, the Nissan just cant compete.
I'd bet the Nissan costs more to run, or same as.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Gatling said:


> I'd bet the Nissan costs more to run, or same as.


Dunno about that. I read that changing the clutch on the Gallardo is £9k and they need replacing even more often than a GT-R's gearbox fluid! :runaway:

I agree about the noise and looks, although you wouldn't believe how much attention my GT-R got today at the Mulberry Inn supercar day despite being surrounded by Lambos, Ferraris and Veyrons (3!).

And that was back in its Clark Kent guise sans wrap and Zilla number plate...


----------



## Gatling (Jun 16, 2010)

David.Yu said:


> Dunno about that. I read that changing the clutch on the Gallardo is £9k and they need replacing even more often than a GT-R's gearbox fluid! :runaway:
> 
> I agree about the noise and looks, although you wouldn't believe how much attention my GT-R got today at the Mulberry Inn supercar day despite being surrounded by Lambos, Ferraris and Veyrons (3!).
> 
> And that was back in its Clark Kent guise sans wrap and Zilla number plate...



Total myth about the clutches needing changing all the time, early cars did suffer with duff clutches, but that was soon rectified.
Tyres are certainly cheaper on a Gallardo!

GTR is a great car, I loved mine, but they are ultimately devoid of any soul or character. The looks of a lambo are just perfect. 

Personal opinion of course.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Yeah was undoubtedly improved in later years, but P1's early Gallardos cost more than any other car on their fleet to run and were the least reliable.

Fantastic noise though. The LP560 that pulled away from the Mulberry today sounded fantastic.
Of course the old school Diablo with a straight through exhaust that I followed there sounded even better!


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

Gallardo clutch is £3k at an independent dealer. 

SB Race Engineering Lamborghini Service


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Nobody's felt compelled to do this to their own GT-R yet though... 









Full article here:
Disgruntled car owner destroys $284,000 Lamborghini with... | Wheels.ca


----------



## axolotl (May 29, 2008)

Lamborghini should understand his frustration if the story about Ferruccio Lamborghini and his Ferrari is true. Maybe the disgruntled owner should found a Chinese Supercar company which produces better cars than lamborghini to teach them a lesson.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Blimey what on earth is going on in the photos! sledge hammering a lambo


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

David.Yu said:


> Nobody's felt compelled to do this to their own GT-R yet though...


just read the story as to why the owner would do that. Very common for Lambo Gallardo not to start all of a sudden. Had a similar and rather embarrassing experienc myself.
Went for a cruise of Central London with my girlfriend and decided to go past leisceter Square and Piccadilly Circus areas, just by/before the Swiss Centre the tiny road where Sound night club and back then CC night club used to be, the road is very narrow, only one car can fit and to make it worse all the buggies and loads of pedestrians going past. it must have been about 11pm on a Saturday and the place is absolutely packed with people. traffic is very slow as it normally is round the area, and at this moment the engine turns off for no apparent reason while I have first gear engaged. really strange and it wont start again, and Im the centre of attention in such crowded place and I have blocked the road now completely ovewhelmed with embarrassment. took the key out pressed buttons central locking on an off to switch the immobalizer off.... and nothing not even a sound, the only thing I can see is that on the dash 1st gear is showing. after about 15 minutes of embarrassment and blocking the traffic and being laughed at by 1000's of people it decided to start all of a sudden as it felt like it.


----------



## bluediamond (Sep 6, 2010)

*Been driving a couple of Ferraris recently*

And they like the Lambo are quite different to the GTR in some key respects.
The noise they make, as with the Gallardo, is superior to the GTR no question. N/A 10 cylinder beats any turbo charged V6 tbh
Cars' looks are personal taste but I agree that the GTR gets a lot of attention mainly from people who have heard about it and for want of a better word are Car fans. Everybody looks at a Lambo and thats part of the fun.
For what its worth I dont think anybody has suffered from problems related to higher levels of tuning. My car has had 585bhp for the last 6k miles with nothing untoward to report. Go to a respectable tuner like Litchfield or GTC and you'll be impressed by their knowledge and products.
Back to back with a 430 Scuderia this week the GTR is comfortably faster in all aspects. 
Its about torque and that amazing DSG transmission.Knocks even the Ferrari F1 paddle shift into a cocked hat.


----------



## BCNR33GT-R (Apr 6, 2011)

Best first post and best first anser too


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

Nigel-Power said:


> Went for a cruise of Central London with my girlfriend and decided to go past leisceter Square and Piccadilly Circus areas, just by/before the Swiss Centre the tiny road where Sound night club and back then CC night club used to be, the road is very narrow, only one car can fit and to make it worse all the buggies and loads of pedestrians going past. it must have been about 11pm on a Saturday and the place is absolutely packed with people. traffic is very slow as it normally is round the area, and at this moment the engine turns off for no apparent reason while I have first gear engaged. really strange and it wont start again, and Im the centre of attention in such crowded place and I have blocked the road now completely ovewhelmed with embarrassment. took the key out pressed buttons central locking on an off to switch the immobalizer off.... and nothing not even a sound, the only thing I can see is that on the dash 1st gear is showing. after about 15 minutes of embarrassment and blocking the traffic and being laughed at by 1000's of people it decided to start all of a sudden as it felt like it.


I think thats what they call having "character and soul" I used to spout the same garbage about my Escort Cosworth :flame:


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Lambe now = VW = beetle ! LOL 

Nissan, like a Ferarri is all NISSAN (there, one for you Mods and am SHOUTING the Nissan Name (again))


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Steve said:


> Lambe now = VW = beetle ! LOL
> 
> Nissan, like a Ferarri is all NISSAN (there, one for you Mods and am SHOUTING the Nissan Name (again))


Except a Ferrari is a glorified Fiat!


----------



## borat52 (Jan 29, 2006)

w8pmc said:


> if they were the same price I'd take an LP560-4 over my GT-R & I'd be amazed if anyone thought differently


I understand what you are saying, and it would be hard to turn down a lambo if offered a swap for a GTR (not that I own one anymore - not too long till I am reaquinted though with any luck) but from a rational point of view price is not a very good marker of quality.

If you look at the production runs of the Gallardo its about 1000-1500 units per year. I'm to believe the GTR production run is closer to 10,000 units per year.

I would not for one moment underestimate the economies of scale on materials, refinement of processes on the production line and the much greater division of development costs across a larger number of vehicles for the GTR. If it was made in Gallardo numbers it may well cost double what it does at the moment.

I think its reputation is greatly diminished by the one thing that makes it insanely special (besides its performance - thats a given) - its price.

I think in the bizarre world that we live in if its production had been limited, the interior finished with a little more flare and its price set at £150,000 then it would be percieved in the same light as the european exotics. Sure its 'Ugly' by european standards but there are other ugly looking supercars out there - it almost helps it in its difference.

Maybe I'm just a dreamer here, but I look back at the subaru impreza, and the performance it had back in the mid nineties - it could take on european 'supercars' of the day and all for far less than £20k. Economies of scale are what made this possible. If the impreza had been graced with a Lancia badge, sold in small numbers and had a price of £40-£50k then I'm sure it would be a collectors item now and heralded as one of the greatest cars ever to sit in your garage full of classics.


----------



## axolotl (May 29, 2008)

lol a '98 impreza is in my garage along with my '09 R35.....both classics


----------



## Booooh (Sep 29, 2008)

Not really "vs", but still nice footage of Lambo's and a GT-R  (and some Ferrari's) ...

Ben


----------



## franki68 (Mar 11, 2010)

David.Yu said:


> Dunno about that. I read that changing the clutch on the Gallardo is £9k and they need replacing even more often than a GT-R's gearbox fluid! :runaway:
> 
> I agree about the noise and looks, although you wouldn't believe how much attention my GT-R got today at the Mulberry Inn supercar day despite being surrounded by Lambos, Ferraris and Veyrons (3!).
> 
> And that was back in its Clark Kent guise sans wrap and Zilla number plate...


That is pure bullshit,in fact the whole articel is bullshit,there is no way you can find a gallardo se for 70k as they claim,secondly a clutch replacement from a specialist garage is 2k,and from lambo temselves is about 4k I think ,so where they get 9k from defies belief.Clutches used to be an issue on pre 06 cars but now they are pretty good,and the issues tend to be more with egear cars ,the manuals are fine.
Ive run mine for 12 months now,it cost me 80k,I had the handbrake cable tightened and a rear bulb replaced total cost £70 ( service is due soon,that will be 2k from lambo and about half that at a specialist). I use it every day and nothing has gone wrong on it,and best of all I am being offered more by dealers than i paid for it due to the shortage of stock in the uk.
As for the driving,well to be honest I drove multiple ferraris,gt3s astons and several gtr's ,I woudl agree dynamically the gallardo is a bit old hat,but every time i drive the gallardo I have a huge smile on my face,no other car did that to me,and secondly there is no better looking car on t he road,even after a year I still go to the garage just to stare at it,it is an event and experience which very few cars can match.
And if you really need to drive a car faster on public roads than you can go in a gallardo then you should be locked up.


----------



## franki68 (Mar 11, 2010)

Guy said:


> Gallardo clutch is £3k at an independent dealer.
> 
> SB Race Engineering Lamborghini Service



£2200 at several places near me.


----------



## rblvjenkins (Mar 8, 2008)

When my brother bought his LP670 at much the same time as I bought my R35, I thought he was mad and that his car would depreciate by as much as I paid for my car by the time he drove it out of the showroom.

Now, he could get back AT LEAST what he paid for, from Lamborghini, and my 09 R35 has, let's say, lost a few bob.....

Who's laughing now!?

I think it's pretty daft to compare the 2 cars. One is a supercar, the other, frankly, isn't. I still love it though.


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

Can't believe the GTR is stock...

e2Vx5ZAuXgQ&feature=player_embedded#at=13


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

rblvjenkins said:


> When my brother bought his LP670 at much the same time as I bought my R35, I thought he was mad and that his car would depreciate by as much as I paid for my car by the time he drove it out of the showroom.
> 
> Now, he could get back AT LEAST what he paid for, from Lamborghini, and my 09 R35 has, let's say, lost a few bob.....
> 
> ...


A lot of the supercars not just Lambos are exported to the far East, China , Hong Kong Singapore etc therefore they have held their value... Went to Joe Maccari in Wandsworth a while back, they had a black SV which was sold already to be exported to China and a F50 going to Hong Kong.


----------



## bluediamond (Sep 6, 2010)

*You have to get the car right though*



rblvjenkins said:


> When my brother bought his LP670 at much the same time as I bought my R35, I thought he was mad and that his car would depreciate by as much as I paid for my car by the time he drove it out of the showroom.
> 
> Now, he could get back AT LEAST what he paid for, from Lamborghini, and my 09 R35 has, let's say, lost a few bob.....
> 
> ...


If its suitably wild then that market clearly supports the prices. Murcielagos, Zondas perhaps, certainly Carrera GTs and Enzos. But I have looked at a couple of Scuderias this week from 2009 at Ferrari dealers for under 120k retail. The dealer likely gave 110k at most to the owner. Thats a 190k car thats lost 80k in 2 years and 10k miles. A limited run special version of the cheapest Ferrari.
Puts losing 15k on a 2009 GTR in perspective.


----------



## borat52 (Jan 29, 2006)

_shaun_ said:


> Can't believe the GTR is stock...
> 
> e2Vx5ZAuXgQ&feature=player_embedded#at=13


If you look at this vid the lambo pulls away from the GTR in gear, in every gear - its just that the driver is a spaz and is taking about 1 second between gears out of drive. GTR of course has no such issues


----------



## Biggus (Aug 17, 2008)

*Lambo vs GTR*

I ordered my GTR, bought a second hand 2004 Lambo while I waited, the GTR arrived early so I had both. The GTR is a faster car than an 04 Lambo by far and much more useable day to day. The Lambo was a great car to have, the engine sound alone is a good reason to buy one but it really was more a weekend car.

I recently drove a friends brand new 570-4 Superleggera, he said he thought it was as quick as the GTR until I introduced him to holding your foot on the brake and letting the revs build to 2500 before releasing the brake. My friend came away with a new appreciation of how fast the GTR is.

The 570-4 is a different car to the 04 Gallardo, much easier to drive, quiter, softer down the road then the GTR (I blame this on the run flats). The Superleggera has also improved at low speed but at high speed I found it to wonder around on the road, the GTR being heavier is much better sat on the road at high speed and gives you confidence.

The GTR is a blunt instrument for going fast and turning quick, the Lambo in my mind is a work of art, they are two different cars. If you want a car that is useable from day to day, easy going in the city but takes off at supercar speed then the GTR is the car to have. If you want a weekend car whose noise is as loud as its looks, then the Lambo is the one to go for. The Lambo was the only car I have that made people smile, the GTR makes people who know about cars smile. Hope this helps.


----------

